# Anyone Impressed



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Its typical.. but 18x8's and 18x9.5's with 275.. Pedders drag pack.. Not a very fun install, but i love the out come.. Let me know wat u think! :seeya:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I Like!!! Mean black machine...:cheers


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey thanks man.. i guess me and you are the only ones who likes it :confused


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> Its typical.. but 18x8's and 18x9.5's with 275.. Pedders drag pack.. Not a very fun install, but i love the out come.. Let me know wat u think! :seeya:



what is pedders drag pack? type of wheel?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Love the rims!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They match your car very well. I like the darker centers with the chrome.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> Its typical.. but 18x8's and 18x9.5's with 275.. Pedders drag pack.. Not a very fun install, but i love the out come.. Let me know wat u think! :seeya:


Wheels look cool but I'm partial to the Rally IIs on my '67 GTO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> Wheels look cool but I'm partial to the Rally IIs on my '67 GTO.


I like the way Cregars look on the classic muscle.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> what is pedders drag pack? type of wheel?


The wheels are TSW Thruxtons.


----------



## gawexp (Nov 13, 2007)

WowI have an 06 with dyno 462hp at the rear wheals or about 510 hp
I NEED TRACTION
I have read about pedders and been to their sight, but have not been able to find were I can buy a drag pack1 or how much is fair to pay.

I have looked into the rear girdle and have heavy duty rear sway bar (Looks Like a Joke)

My goat is black also, with after market rims, but I must admit you hit a home run with yours.

Any help - greatly appreciated


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for the props! ok so the pedders drag pack is suspension mods. What i got was there 5/16 in raise spring, camber kit, and about 4 different rear bushings. There are also big bore shocks that i ordered but not gotten yet. With bf goodrich g-force sport tires (the 275 in the rear ) and everything but the shocks, i can floor it in first (without traction control on) and have almost no lose of traction. i am almost completly stock and you know how those stock tires go up in smoke. but the bf's arent even the best tire and thanks to the stiffer springs its amazing. 
I would highly recommend to anyone who wanted a 275 tire to do this suspension mod. Im so happy with it!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> Its typical.. but 18x8's and 18x9.5's with 275.. Pedders drag pack.. Not a very fun install, but i love the out come.. Let me know wat u think! :seeya:


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

gawexp said:


> WowI have an 06 with dyno 462hp at the rear wheals or about 510 hp
> I NEED TRACTION
> I have read about pedders and been to their sight, but have not been able to find were I can buy a drag pack1 or how much is fair to pay.
> 
> ...


Dude - 

Get some 275's in the back, first off. Stay away from drag bags unless you want your car to handle like ****. I have Koni Yellow Adjustable shocks, Hothkiss swaybars, Pedders front radius rod bushings, crossmember bushings, and differential carrier insert. Also have Pedders +5/16 rear drag springs. 

Now, I only have an 04 with a filter and Superships tune, but the difference in launching, traction and handling is amazing. I would def start with the tires and drag springs/bushings. With the power you have, its also a safety issue. Good luck! :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*superchips*



YeloTXGoat38 said:


> Dude -
> 
> Get some 275's in the back, first off. Stay away from drag bags unless you want your car to handle like ****. I have Koni Yellow Adjustable shocks, Hothkiss swaybars, Pedders front radius rod bushings, crossmember bushings, and differential carrier insert. Also have Pedders +5/16 rear drag springs.
> 
> Now, I only have an 04 with a filter and Superships tune, but the difference in launching, traction and handling is amazing. I would def start with the tires and drag springs/bushings. With the power you have, its also a safety issue. Good luck! :cheers


I noticed you had superchips added to ur mods, how do you like it? I had mine since last October. I keep checking to see if they have any uploadable programs for our tuners but have not seen any yet. When I added mine I had no mods, and cold tell a big difference. Since then I added a few things.


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

yelogoat man nice rims! lol How long you had them?

Oh by the way do u have any rubbing at all?


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Love the rims.... Car looks awesome!!!


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks good, was pretty much the same set up I had/have.

Be careful around corners and with people in the back, might get some rubbing.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Not bad !
Better pics would be more IMPRESSIVE! lol
Mike


----------



## 1563 gto (Jun 5, 2007)

The rims are very nice. What package did you get from Pedders. I thought your car would sit lower?


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

i got the drag pack. Its acutally a 5/16 inch raise in the back. i love it


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

I love the rims!!!!! Makes the car even meaner then it already is...


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks man! is that really a 04 ? and you did all the rear end stuff to it ? or did your used to have a 04


----------

